# Earbuds with mic for bed?



## Fishraper (Jan 4, 2012)

I've seen the bedphones, but they don't have a mic. Is there one with a similar design that's meant for sleep and comfort in bed while laying down but has a mic on it as well?


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

the problem is not your headphones, its your bed. Cuddle bed solves this by allowing large headphones to slide into the mattress.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)




----------

